# schwarzmaulfisch



## rataroll (24. Februar 2007)

Kann mir pls jmd sagen wo ich den Schwarzmaulfisch finde w/ me  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galika (25. Februar 2007)

benutz einfach die suchmaschine auf dieser wunderschönen website 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


glaube wo schwärme davon sind wird da auch angezeigt wie bei den vorkommen für bergbau oder kräutern


----------



## rataroll (25. Februar 2007)

sry bin neu hier kannst du mir sagen wie das mit dem suchen geht?????


----------



## Galika (25. Februar 2007)

einfach bei blasc schwarzmaulfisch eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (25. Februar 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/?i=21162


----------



## Shapiri (25. Februar 2007)

Am Strand von Dunkelküste gibt es eine Menge Fischkreise mit Öligem Schwarzmaul.


----------



## Bashery (26. Februar 2007)

Im Sumpfland sind auch meistens welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

